# Safe Pass/ Safepass and FAS



## Kerak (8 Aug 2005)

Has any one had any dealing regarding getting a safe pass card, what the course was like, was the instructor any good. How long did it take to get the card and why did it cost so much. If you have done it , do you think it was worth it?
Also any dealing with fas about this (  Ididnt find them to helpful)
many thanks


----------



## Carpenter (8 Aug 2005)

My Safepass is due for renewal next month, I got it through the FAS centre in Athlone. I found the instructor there very good and the course fee included mid morning break and lunch. Can't remember how much it cost though, my employer paid for it anyway. The course is very basic and shouldn't present any difficulty. I treated it seriously and found it informative even if some of the content wasn't particularly relevant to me. It is really only an introduction to the basics of safety on site and in the workplace, but if more people were even aware of how to avoid abusing their backs when lifting it would be well worth it.  The course lasts a day but takes a couple of moths (at least) to actually receive the card.  There was a huge backlog due to the large numbers of migrant workers who needed the card to get work, not sure if things are as bad now.


----------



## Kerak (8 Aug 2005)

The paper has safe pass courses from 95euro upwards and in all lanagues!


----------



## Cahir (9 Aug 2005)

I got my safepass about a year and a half ago paid for by my employer.  The course is way to simple and the test at the end is a joke.  I think it only gives people a false sense of security in thinking that they are safe to be on a site.  Thankfully my employer requires a more detailed "in-house" safety course and exam to be completed before being deemed safe to work.


----------



## Kerak (14 Aug 2005)

I hear some instructors  do a very quick course but charge the same price.

is the whole thing a rip off?


----------



## susan1 (12 Nov 2007)

Hi

My hubby did a safe pass recently, it started 8.15 am and finished at 2.15. cost €75 
Hubby said he had a fine sleep during the day and said the instructor did not know how to work the computer, apparently he was stepping in for some ex fas guy.
Susan


----------



## Satanta (12 Nov 2007)

I've completed two safepass courses over the last few years. 



Kerak said:


> what the course was like, was the instructor any good.


The first course, done through a local authority while working with them, had an excellent instructor. Lots of real life experience included in the presentations and lots of additional detail on general safety not specifically related to the Safepass. The course itself is very basic, but as with anything... if the speaker has a keen interest/knowledge, they can make it interesting/beneficial.

The second course was done through a private company with one of the many external trainers used to give the course. This one was very poor. Many of the questions raised (to be fair, it was an engineering consultancy [where many of the staff would have years of specialist safety training] so not really the main targets of the safepass scheme) were above the head of the instructor and most of the benefit was from the discussion from within the group rather than from the instructor. 



> How long did it take to get the card


It took in or around five months to recieve the card approx a year ago. I have heard of it taking far longer for some so I'd say it depends on the instructor and the location for the exact time. You should recieve (but request it to be safe) a letter confirming your completion of the course, which should be proof enough until the actual "card" turns up.



> and why did it cost so much. If you have done it , do you think it was worth it?


On the latter, I didn't feel it provided good value for money compared to other safety training I have done (in-house company training, CPD safety training events etc.). It is however the required standard for anyone wishing to set foot on an Irish site so must be completed! 

As for why it cost so much.... I'd assume it's for the reason mentioned above. It must be done, so they can charge a fair (or unfair depending how you look at it) price. It is a day long training course (with sporadic checks by FAS on the instructors, so I'd have question marks over trainers doing it in less than a day!) so personally I don't think the price is too bad, I'm just one of the many who feel that the course itself should be a little tougher (I have yet to meet / hear of anyone who has failed the safepass course).


----------



## ajapale (12 Nov 2007)

Moved from Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions to Work, Careers, Un/employment, Further Education/Training
which is where occupational "health and safety" matters are discussed


----------

